
Was Clinton wrong about Russian-Israelis being 'right'? - georgecmu
http://mideast.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2010/10/01/was_clinton_wrong_about_russian_israelis_being_right
======
georgecmu
_... there's a dedicated Russian-Israeli TV channel tellingly running under
the motto "We live here"; and there's a vigorous blogosphere, considerably
larger and more politicized than the Israeli Hebrew one.

Overwhelmingly, these outlets promote principally right-wing views. For
instance, if left-wing activists are invited to the TV channel, they are
usually treated with great suspicion and accused of being on the Hamas payroll
(indeed, this is the same channel that once held a theological discussion, on
its prime-time current affairs news show, about whether President Obama
suffers from a biblical curse condemning all blacks to eternal slavery)._

